# Help abandoned newborns!



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

A neighbor of ours asked us to take care of his animals while the family went out of town for a week. They have 2 dogs, 2 bunnies, 5 cats and a bunch of goats and cows. We were told we would not need to do anything with livestock. Sooooo we went tonight to feed the animals and give an insulllin shot to one cat. We eneded up with more than we bargained for. I heard a noise under some farm equipment and walked over to find twin baby goats only maybe a day old if that. They are weak and very tiny. No other goats in sight and it was nearly dark. We looked for goats and let the kids call and nothing. The property is 160 acres so who knows where the herd is. We had no choice but to scoop up the babies and take them home. We found milk replacer and fed them a bit then put them in a crate on the porch to rest. I read we need to feed them every 4 hours so that is the plan. I have to work in the morning so my 17yr old daughter will have her first taste of being a mommy. I hope they survive. We are not sure what else to do for them. We called the owners and no response._ Any advice? Oh they are twin boer girls in case it matters. We have never had goats before so this is totally new to us. _


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oh... they need colostrum. No chance you can find the mother? She might take them if they were locked up with her and she wasn't so worried about following the herd. But even if she doesn't she needs milked out to get the colostrum to feed to the twins. Next best is to send out a search for frozen colostrum. Cow colostrum would be better than nothing if there is a dairy farm around ask them. Feed store have colostrum substitutes that would be better than nothing if all else fails.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW..great rescue job!!!
I would fed the whole cows milk instead of replacer...its easier to digest..but if you need to use replacer..follow instructionon mixing very carefully....weight each baby and multiply that by 16 to get their weight in OZ then multiply that by 10% to se how much milk they need a day...divide that in four feedings...keep a watch on their tummies to be sure they are not sunken in there for getting enough and also not pooching out too much meaning too much milk...
keep their bums clean and see that everyone is pooping ...depending on how old you will see anything from black sticky first baby poop to yellow poop...it will be sicky..not berries just yet...
Most important is keeping them warm and dry...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are the belly buttons cords dry and withered looking or wet??..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

happybleats said:


> are the belly buttons cords dry and withered looking or wet??..


Good question.
Badger, sometimes a doe will leave the babies for awhile to graze with the herd, but have full intention to come back and feed them. Keep an eye out for a frantic goat calling out and searching for babies.


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*baby goats*

We can't even find the herd of goats. They are about 100 acreas on the back property and it got dark. We thought about leaving them in hopes the mother would come back but they were so very weak and had sunken in tummies we were afraid they would starve to death by morning and there is also a storm due in tonight. I have no idea if they ever nursed or if Mom left them there and ran off with the herd. The cords are dry and hanging down so I am guessing at least 12 to 24 hours old. They are the cutest sweetest things. We call them Monica and Rachel. I read about b-12 or some kind of shot they should have? Is it too late for that?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

At this point I would just be sure they are warm and fed...they do grow on your heart quick!!..Im sure you did the right thing...tomorrow bring them back out and see if mom is looking for them..if you do find her and she takes them back..pen them together so mom cant leave them..she may be a first time fresher ..sometimes they have zero sense for a while lol...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm sure you did the right thing , see if your feed store has colostrum substitute. If not try a local dairy farm, and use whole milk.


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*baby goats*

They have no barn and no shelter for the goats. No pens. Just 160 acreas of open pasture and woods. No way to pen a goat with her kids. We are going to go look for Mom again today and hope for the best.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

keep up the great work!! I hope you can find mom today... keep us updated!!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW. Your neighbors are lucky you were there! ANYTHING you do is right, cause you are doing it from the heart. Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How are the babies today : ) I was going to say if the belly buttons are dry then the time for colostrum has most likley past...I would continue the the milk...you can add a bit of mineral oil if they become a bit constipated...


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or is anyone else angered by owners like this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lets not side track this thread onto the owners.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

update? how is everyone doing??


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*babies*

Well, we went to the property and finally found the herd in a large building/shed where it appears they toss some dead chicken bodies and keep misc. junk (commercial chicken keepers) We put the babies down who ran to the herd looking for Mom. They did not recognize who Mom was and went to all the goats trying to find a mommy and nurse. All the goats rejected their efforts. There is another mommy (what looks like an experienced senior Mom) who has triplets about the same age. She is with and caring for her babies but would not take these two on. They finally just laid down in the grass and cried and no Mom came to them. We can see who we believe the Mommy is and she looks young and seems only mildly interested but runs from the babies if they get near her. We can't catch Mom she is a bit wild and on over 100 acres to run from us. Another storm came in so we snatched up the babies and brought them back home. We didn't know what else to do. Here we can keep them safe, dry and fed. Except.... We finally just heard from the owners who insist we take them back and just leave them on the property to fend for themselves. They believe another goat will take over and feed the babies. We did not see that happening at all and really worry about these babies. I hate being in this kind of pickle.  I would be willing to buy these goats just to keep them safe. How do I ask this without offending the owners? They are not my animals and I am not a goat person but love animals and take care of them like family. I know that is not how everyone does it and I have to accept this and honor the owners wises. I called another person I get hay from who also keeps goats. He has like 300 goats so I figured he would know what to do. He does not seem to think another goat will take them on. What do you all think? Do other nursing goats take on orphaned babies? What would you all do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

At this point I would keep hand feeding them and when the owners get home I would offer to purchase them. I wouldnt just put them in the field to die (as that will be what happens).


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I know this can get very ugly and fast so let's just keep the immediate care of the twin boer does in mind. I'm guessing they are not expensive well kept stock. If you wish to keep them you may be able to tread lightly with the owners. Claim that your children have fallen in love with them (I don't remember if you have children or not..). Or have hubby call and say that you have fallen for them. Make a todo that they would make a great surprise/present/project or something for your family. I would even fudge a little and say that you tried MULTIPLE attempts to get the mom to take them and she refused. Just don't put the owners down no matter how you or any of us feel. That won't help the present situation. Good luck!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Just saw Stacy's post. I agree with what she said.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Stacey.. The chances of another doe taking them on is slim to none..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, it sure would be easy to start on the owners... but, since that isn't right, I agree with merrykatherine, maybe the owners will let you buy/have them. At least you have 
given the poor kids a chance at life! Good luck with all of it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

merrykatherine said:


> Just don't put the owners down no matter how you or any of us feel. That won't help the present situation. Good luck!!


Good advise -- it wont help your chances to help these girls if you put the owners down


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good advice on all ends. Despite anyone's thoughts about the owners, all you can do is your best to take care of the kiddos, and just ask if you can buy them upon their return home. Good luck... Kids are so fun. If you are using milk replacer make sure you put probiotics in the 1st bottle of the day, just for more of a digestion aid. I've used replaces for my 2 oberhasli wethers, 2 lambs, and now my oberhasli buckling, I've never had a problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with stacy...offer to buy them...I bet they let you..if their motives are to make $$ on these girls they will see the benifit of a quick dollar now than for them to die out there...Best of luck : )


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*thanks all!*

I fully agree this is not about the owners but the goats. I am frustrated but only want what is best for the goats while not offending anyone. I went to Tractor Supply and bought milk replacer for goats and colustrum and we are feeding them as much as directed on the bag. We on on a current tornado watch with monsoon rains so we are keeping the babies with us despite the owners request. I hope they will be grateful and not mad. I will see if we can buy them since we have now imprinted them with us and they may not go back with the herd now. Anyone know what a Boer baby goes for? I don't think they are registered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you being paid to take care of the animals? If you are, take the goats as payment instead of them giving you cash.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Karen has a great idea there...if you are however doing this as a favor..check a few craigs list adds and such to see what an unregistered bottle boer doe goes for...then offer a fair price..maybe they wil be gracious and let you have them for your efforts : )


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

They'll sell them. You'll see.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DO keep us posted : )


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Given the circumstances of this situation, I'm afraid I would be inclined to tell the owner I returned them to the pasture and keep them. Do I usually lie? No, I do not. But this situation is completely unacceptable in my honest opinion and, given the owners apparent lack of caring as to the fate of these 2 doelings, I would be unwilling to take the chance that he refused to sell them to me. Just my .02.

PS: Kudo's to you, Badgerdogbren, and all your hard work to keep these little girls alive. I have a lot of respect and admiration for you - especially since you are in completely unchartered waters! Excellent job!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

GoatCrazy said:


> PS: Kudo's to you, Badgerdogbren, and all your hard work to keep these little girls alive. I have a lot of respect and admiration for you - especially since you are in completely unchartered waters! Excellent job!


times 2!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sending positive energy so that this situation is settled with as little drama as possible. I hope they will be willing to let these girls become part of your family. My guess is you will soon get "goat fever" and start searching for more and more of these cute adorable playful creatures! Please keep us all updated with your situation.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hope everything goes well for you and the doelings. Keep us updated...... Also, it'd be cool to see some pictures of the lovely girls once everything has calmed down!


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*Baby girls*

The babies are doing well so far. We tried again tonight to mix them with the herd. We had them 10 feet from momma goat and nothing. She made noises toward them but never approached them nor did they her. We walked away so the babies could not see us and would hopefully follow the herd. We waited a while them went back to check only to find the herd far away and the girls huddled together alone where we left them. It's just not going to work in my opinion. We honestly tried to put them back and 
My hubby agreed to talk to the owners and let them know we want to keep the girls. We worry about being the right home for them but at least we know they are safe and fed. I would post pics but not sure how. ?? in my post. 
I did make lttle Pheobe my avatar. She is my favorite of the twins. My 17 yr old daughter fell for her sister Ursula. Okay before you all roll your eyes at me I moved to the country in Virginia from Los Angeles. I am a Cali girl and this is what happens when you put a baby goat in the hands of a Cali Valley girl. Bling bling! I think she looks good in her rhinestone collar and leopard print jacket. : )


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

I think she looks adorable! Best of luck!! Keep us posted please.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm from CA and dress my goats, too. 

If you decide goats aren't for you there is always the option of keeping them until you find them a good home. Lots of ppl here that might like a pair of lovely percentage Boer does! Yer doing a great job. 

Here's my Peggy Sue to make you smile...


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*fashion goats*

Oh she is so cute in pink! Thanks for sharing


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I think you will be the perfect home for them...I wish you all the best...they are lucky you were on watch..

BTW..Im a transplanted Cali girl too...Went from thinking goat people are weird to being weird..Im good with that


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, so funny, I was born in Cali too. I was a military brat though.
You are the perfect home of course. You care enough to learn, that's all that counts.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

badgerdogbren said:


> I fully agree this is not about the owners but the goats. I am frustrated but only want what is best for the goats while not offending anyone. I went to Tractor Supply and bought milk replacer for goats and colustrum and we are feeding them as much as directed on the bag. We on on a current tornado watch with monsoon rains so we are keeping the babies with us despite the owners request. I hope they will be grateful and not mad. I will see if we can buy them since we have now imprinted them with us and they may not go back with the herd now. Anyone know what a Boer baby goes for? I don't think they are registered.


I really think you have done the right and best thing for these kids. Hats off to you for all the work you have done. I do agree with many suggestions above. I would ask the owners to purchase these kids and tell them how you tried to let them join the herd but they were never accepted. If you feel the need you can tell them how they appeared very thin/weak and near death so you did the only thing you felt you could and got so attached that you and your family want to buy them.

I do agree to check your local craigslist adds to see what people are asking for them in your area. I did like the idea if you are feeding for payment that the kids could be your payment as well.

On a side note watch the kids for bloat when using all milk replacer. I normally mix up some replacer and then use equal amounts of the replacer with whole cows milk or goats milk. This helps to keep the kids from bloating but make any changes slowly in order to reduce upset tummies.

I hope you get to keep these little bundles of joy and it sounds like you are the perfect home! Warm hearts and warm caring hands lead to great beginnings. Best wishes.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Happy Bleats- I saw you said if babies are not pooing to give mineral oil. How much? I have that very small nd I am bottle feeding hermoms milk. I have not seen her poo for awhile and she is crying more than usual. Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can give your ND a little mineral oil enema. That will help her poop.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Stacy...if the baby s not pooping I would do an enema...I prefer doing a oil and water enema over soap and water...
you can add a bit of oil to her bottle as well.....maybe 1/8-1/4 tsp.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Im glad everything is working out. She is adorable. You'll have to let us know what you decide to do and keep in touch. The goat spot is a wonderful place with a lot of information and knowledgeable people. If you decide to keep the does, this is a wonderful place for you to ask questions and even answer them as you get more experience under your belt. If that doesn't work out then that's no big deal, at least you tried and you can always find them a nice home  Also, there is an app for the goat spot. I find it easier to post pictures and ask questions on it rather than jumping on the PC to do that stuff. Whatever you decide to do you are an amazing, caring person to have cared for these kids, some wouldn't have.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Could i add coconut oil to her bottles?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes... just a bit...but if they are already plugged up do an enema first to get them going : )

here is a good article to talk you through it..theonly thing I do different is oi and water and not the soap and water : ) 
http://goat-link.com/content/view/92/74/#.UblDmPaDTL8


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nursecat9 - if you need more assistance with your goats please make your own topic. You will get more attention to your needs as this topic is unrelated to your needs.


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Any update on the kids?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

merrykatherine said:


> Any update on the kids?


I was wondering about them too


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*baby does*

The babies are well. I have not been on we have had terrible weather with tornados and power out. We have been checking on the main herd since there are 4 other week or less old babies. They survived the storm. I found two hiding inside a tipped over BBQ grill and two more in a bucket*.* Smart little things knew to get out of the wind and rain. The cows on the property got out and one got hit by a car. This has not been a great farm sitting experience. My hubby went on the property today and determined there was only one cow left but he could not catch her. After he left there he said the baby does are not going back there he feels they would not survive. I worry about when the owner comes back and may insist they go back. They are not my goats so I am hoping my hubby can reason with the owner. I am so new to this and hope I am feeding corectly. They have really loose stool and are making a mess all over themselves. Can I add anything at a week old? I stopped the colostrum in case that was the issue. We don't want to over feed since we know that can cause more problems. When should I give grain or anything else? I sure appreciate any help here. I am a horse person and know nothing about goats. :cowboy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what are you feeding the kids? likely its the replacer if thats what you are using. Some have better results with using cows milk. I like Land O Lakes Does Match replacer. 

Give them a couple cc of pepto to help firm up their stools. 

they wont need grain or hay/graze till they are a bit older like 3-4 weeks of age


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

loose stool is not good, but they're babies, so it can be milk poop.

what colour is it? have you checked their temp (rectally)?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What are you feeding them, how much, and how often? What color is their poop? Are you feeding milk replacer or cows milk? If milk replacer does it contain soy? Soy is not good - it is hard to digest and does not provide proper nutrition. Pepto Bismol will help to calm their tummies and firm up their poop, but I cannot remember the dosage.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

..its improtant not just what you feed but how much...loose poop means they are not digesting properly...stop milk for 12 -24 hours and feed electrolyte to let their tummies rest..3 cc pepto will help sooth theri tummies and dry their bums..once poop has thickened up re start milk, cows milk is a better choice than replacer and weight each to see howmuch they need 

weight and mutiply that by 16 to get their weight in Oz...then multiply that number by 10% to see how much milk they need per day...divide that into at least four feedings this will give them plenty of time to digest their milk .. 
YOu are doing a wonderful thing for these girls..I wish you the very best whenthe owners come back,,.Im sorry there has been so much trouble there..
here is a home made electrolyte recipe to help them stay hydrated 
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses ( or any you have on hand or honey)
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*doe babies*

We are feeding Dumore milk replacer. (not soy) They are not big eaters and only seem to want about 3 oz at a time about 4 or 5 times a day. Tummies are rounded but not bloated. Poo is yellowish and soft but not runny. I will try the pepto thanks! They sleep well and don't seem to have any other problems. Unless worms? When is it safe to worm and with what?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

soft dog like poop is normal for kids in the first couple weeks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since these are week old babies, you would put the electrolytes in their bottle instead of milk.
For little tiny ones I use honey and put 1TBS sea salt and 1TBS soda to help their tummies stay in balance. Everything else the same.

Most of my kids do have sticky poo their first week or so. Normally mom keeps it cleaned up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here are some pix of normal baby poo : ) 
http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UbveM_aDTL8

Loose pasty poo is normal...


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*must be milk scours*

That is exactly what I see. We also noticed they have scabby stuff around the mouth and nose and ears and it seems to be hardening. I don't think they are doing well here. We went back to the farm today and the other babies there despite the less than ideal conditions look better than the two babies we have. The storms are over now so we made the decision to leave them there with the herd and see if they will take them in. The mama goat is still very full of milk and that is what they need the most. The babies went right to the herd this time and did not try to follow us back. We will go back and check on them in a few hours to make sure they are okay. I can only pray the mama goat will care for them and feed them. We really tried but just don't have the experience to do what is best for them. We will check on often since they are just a mile or so down the road and my daughter can get her goat fix when she visits. Thank you all for your wonderful help with these two babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

From my experience of 16 years you just sent them to a certain death but I hope I'm wrong


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Although I understand your decision, careing for bottle babies is hard, expecially when they dont thrive well but at this point in the game Mom will most likely not take them back...they no longer smell like her...the scabbie sores sound like sore mouth...keeping the sores clean and dry is important..a bit of iodine solution will help dry them up..but one would need to wear gloves when messing with sore mouth as humans can get it...you spent quite a bit of time on them to help them survive...it will be heart breaking for all if they dont makeit now...best wishes


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mom take them back happybleats? Mom didnt take them in the FIRST PLACE. They didnt get colostrum which is why they are having a harder time thriving. To just throw them back into a herd and expect them to do well isnt realistic. If mom had been caring for them previously then yeah it would be a viable option. But she wasnt and it was tried a least another time to get her to take them and it failed. I cant see this ending well if the kids stay out with the herd and arent giving any type of supplement. 

Yes things get hard and you have to try something new, it means putting out the energy to find out what will work. But it seems you arent up for that, its a shame. For the does sake I really hope you reconsider and at least bring them a couple bottles a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> mom take them back happybleats? Mom didnt take them in the FIRST PLACE.


As I said..its unlikely, but we can never know for sure what one might do..its not that I disagree with what you said Stacy...I too beleive this is a bad situation for the does...


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I respect you're decision as they were not your in the first place and that is not the job you took when you told the guy you'd look after the animals. It's no ones fault and you did what you could.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for giving advice. At this point we need to respect the OP's decision and move on.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, that's a bummer I honestly would be taking them to a vet and talking to them to see if it is sore mouth and just getting an overall check up for them, and to get their recommendation on what to do. I've never dealt with sore mouth, and would be skeptical of caring for them without a vets help. At any rate the mom most likely will not take them back, my hope is that maybe she is a first time freshener, and she was stressed with the kids and then the severe weather, that since it's calmed down, maybe she might, but they do not smell like her now. At least you will be checking up on them... Amazing things happen in the wild all the time, they are God's creatures and so are we, so lets see what happens.... I understand your dilemma that is for sure...


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Please let us know how they do, a lot of us have become emotionally invested in the little ladies. Thank you for trying so hard for them, however it turns out. 

I agree with the others that if left with the herd they will almost certainly not make it, perhaps you could take them bottles when you go out even if you can't keep them? I am so sorry all this mess fell into your lap while you were just trying to help someone out by farm sitting, I can't imagine how upsetting it all must be.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any updates? I've been thinking about them and you all day. It's gotta be hard on you, and them... I'm just hoping the mom did take them back......


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope she comes back on. Bottle kids are never as nice to begin with as kids on the mom. Yeah, at this stage they are bonded to humans and will not take to a goat. sigh.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I hope she comes back on. Bottle kids are never as nice to begin with as kids on the mom. Yeah, at this stage they are bonded to humans and will not take to a goat. sigh.


I'm hope she does too... I'm hoping for the best for the little tikes, I have been thinking about them literally all day.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> Although I understand your decision...


Well, I wish you would explain it to me because I don't get it.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Well, I wish you would explain it to me because I don't get it.


I tried to explain it tonight but my computer crashed before I could post it. I'll try again tomorrow. I see a side of this story a lot of others do not.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

all I can say guys is its not always black and white...everyone has their breaking point..the best thing to do is say a prayer for the does and the folks who tried to help them....hopefully they bring them back to safety, and they need to know we will be here for them if they do..they need to know they can come back here and get help they might need....there is nothing else we can do...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

badgerdogbren said:


> That is exactly what I see. We also noticed they have scabby stuff around the mouth and nose and ears and it seems to be hardening. I don't think they are doing well here. We went back to the farm today and the other babies there despite the less than ideal conditions look better than the two babies we have. The storms are over now so we made the decision to leave them there with the herd and see if they will take them in. The mama goat is still very full of milk and that is what they need the most. The babies went right to the herd this time and did not try to follow us back. We will go back and check on them in a few hours to make sure they are okay. I can only pray the mama goat will care for them and feed them. We really tried but just don't have the experience to do what is best for them. We will check on often since they are just a mile or so down the road and my daughter can get her goat fix when she visits. Thank you all for your wonderful help with these two babies.


Heart breaking.......that's all I can say  I could never do that no matter what the circumstances may be


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*throwing stones*

I know you feel your need to judge but remember these are NOT my goats. The owners had arrived back home and had already instructed us to put the babies back. We are not home 12 hours per day so who was going to feed them? I did not go out and buy goats we happened upon them in a storm.

We wanted to keep them but had to come to a reality check that we are not home enough to provide the right care and may have done more harm than good with them. Once the storms ended and the owners came back who are home all day and night it was up to them to care for their own goats. My job was to keep them safe through the tornados and I did. Judge me all you want you are not in my shoes. I will not be back here and after this ordeal and will not likely ever own a goat after this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat Spot friends..let let this thread end here for all involed...thank you


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

where are you located


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lyonpurrs said:


> where are you located


I think it may be best if we all forget about this.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

badgerdogbren said:


> I know you feel your need to judge but remember these are NOT my goats. The owners had arrived back home and had already instructed us to put the babies back. We are not home 12 hours per day so who was going to feed them? I did not go out and buy goats we happened upon them in a storm.
> 
> We wanted to keep them but had to come to a reality check that we are not home enough to provide the right care and may have done more harm than good with them. Once the storms ended and the owners came back who are home all day and night it was up to them to care for their own goats. My job was to keep them safe through the tornados and I did. Judge me all you want you are not in my shoes. I will not be back here and after this ordeal and will not likely ever own a goat after this.


There should never have been judgement passed towards you or your decision... you are right, these were not your animals, you only did what any person with a heart would have... kept them safe during the bad weather and upon the owners safe return home, you did as requested by them and acted responsibly by doing their bidding. Yes...it is hopeful that their mother took them back but the possibility that she didn't is the owners loss, not yours.
Goats are as much if not more a responsibility as any pet whether it be of the furred, feathered or scaled variety, knowing that you just don't have the knowledge or time to take on such a responsibility says a lot to me about you :hug: Way too often I hear of goats being purchased on a whim with no preparation for any of their well being in mind and then the outcome is usually tragic.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just wanna say sorry!! I don't think I'll be on again either.


----------



## badgerdogbren (Jun 10, 2013)

*baby goats*

Just to make you all feel better my daughter went by today to find out the babies are back with Mom and fine. The owner says they are now the friendliest goats on his property. He knew his goats afterall. Mom did take them back and is feeding them. All is well and the storms are over on all accounts. I rescued a mare in foal a few months ago and now have more time for her and the foal. It was fun being a kid mom for a few days but that adventure has come to an end. Thank you to all who helped and were kind during this ordeal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome news about the babies...sometimes if good when they prove us wrong..


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

So glad to hear! Thank you for letting us know!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

I disagree with those who said that it was a good idea for this farm sitter to offer to purchase these kids. That would simply be reinforcing the poor husbandry practices of the owner. With farm sitters like that, the owner is encouraged to go away more often, and to provide even less shelter for her animals than she does now. Where can I find a farm sitter who makes me money when I go away, rather than costing me? The farm sitter would be justified in asking for more money than they agreed upon. She went above and beyond in trying to care for these animals, and she did a better job in bottle feeding and addressing their scours than a lot of so-called experienced goat owners. She came here for help when she didn't know what to do. She got some good advice, a lot of emotion driven pontification, and then criticism when she didn't subscribe to others' opinions. Others who weren't in her same shoes. It's actually refreshing to see an animal caregiver who has a heart and can feel for the animals in her care, but who in the end doesn't allow her emotions to get the best of her, and makes the right decision. The owner's poor husbandry practices are a completely seperate issue. The biggest thing that bothers me is that the farm sitter has been turned off of goat ownership by this experience. I can't understand why that is the case. I certainly understand why she is turned off from wanting to farm sit for that owner again. We need more goat owners like this person. She would certainly be a more responsible goat owner than those who claim to "love" their animals, yet treat them against their nature, dressing them up in clothes, keeping them in the house, etc.

FWIW, I doubt the owner's claim that the doe accepted the kids after so much time, especially after rejecting them in the first place. I wonder if she is telling the farm sitter a story, to cover up her embarrassment at being caught for being so irresponsible in the first place.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the update! Don't think of all us goat people are irrational. I totally understand your choice. Thanks for not being an total butt even when a lot of people were to you. Good luck with the mare and foal! They'll have a good, loving home with you.


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

I concur !!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Sensible said:


> I disagree with those who said that it was a good idea for this farm sitter to offer to purchase these kids. That would simply be reinforcing the poor husbandry practices of the owner. With farm sitters like that, the owner is encouraged to go away more often, and to provide even less shelter for her animals than she does now. Where can I find a farm sitter who makes me money when I go away, rather than costing me? The farm sitter would be justified in asking for more money than they agreed upon. She went above and beyond in trying to care for these animals, and she did a better job in bottle feeding and addressing their scours than a lot of so-called experienced goat owners. She came here for help when she didn't know what to do. She got some good advice, a lot of emotion driven pontification, and then criticism when she didn't subscribe to others' opinions. Others who weren't in her same shoes. It's actually refreshing to see an animal caregiver who has a heart and can feel for the animals in her care, but who in the end doesn't allow her emotions to get the best of her, and makes the right decision. The owner's poor husbandry practices are a completely seperate issue. The biggest thing that bothers me is that the farm sitter has been turned off of goat ownership by this experience. I can't understand why that is the case. I certainly understand why she is turned off from wanting to farm sit for that owner again. We need more goat owners like this person. She would certainly be a more responsible goat owner than those who claim to "love" their animals, yet treat them against their nature, dressing them up in clothes, keeping them in the house, etc.
> 
> FWIW, I doubt the owner's claim that the doe accepted the kids after so much time, especially after rejecting them in the first place. I wonder if she is telling the farm sitter a story, to cover up her embarrassment at being caught for being so irresponsible in the first place.


Sensible... Very few to only a couple people gave criticism... As for dressing them up in clothes she did do that and nothing is wrong with that. It doesn't give the goats a "complex."

When "criticism" was given it was out of desire for the goats to be able to have the best chance for survival. The farm sitter was not attacked for her actions. You were the one that came the closest to that with your remark about dressing them up and treating them against their nature. I thought she showed to truly care about the goats; she was just in a "pickle" of a situation! Also, the farm sitter said her daughter saw the goats and they were with the herd. No need for you to add more drama and speculations...


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the update! Don't think of all us goat people are irrational. I totally understand your choice. Thanks for not being an total butt even when a lot of people were to you. Good luck with the mare and foal! They'll have a good, loving home with you.


I agree!!! Please feel welcome here any time!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great job for saving some lives, and amazing outcome!!!!


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

merrykatherine said:


> Sensible... Very few to only a couple people gave criticism... As for dressing them up in clothes she did do that and nothing is wrong with that. It doesn't give the goats a "complex."
> 
> When "criticism" was given it was out of desire for the goats to be able to have the best chance for survival. The farm sitter was not attacked for her actions. You were the one that came the closest to that with your remark about dressing them up and treating them against their nature. I thought she showed to truly care about the goats; she was just in a "pickle" of a situation! Also, the farm sitter said her daughter saw the goats and they were with the herd. No need for you to add more drama and speculations...


I did nothing but praise the farm sitter. You need to go back and read my post more carefully. Yes, "a couple people gave criticism". That's what she got for her efforts. I have no illusions that goats get a complex from wearing clothes. That was not the point of my comment. I could not care less if they do or not. It's the overall effect which that practice has on public perception of goat owners in general that concerns me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting and helping the OP out when they needed it. At this time the problem is over and we are closing the thread.


----------

